# New pied stimsons



## Herpetology (Nov 15, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/706128256157994/posts/3299113530192774/?d=n

Not as good as the snake ranch ones were but hopefully we will finally have some in the hobby??


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Herptology said:


> https://www.facebook.com/706128256157994/posts/3299113530192774/?d=n
> 
> Not as good as the snake ranch ones were but hopefully we will finally have some in the hobby??


Cannot wait until these are available. BTW, while were sort of on the topic of snake ranch, whatever happened to that gorgeous albino red-bellied black? Or should I say, Red-bellied white?


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 17, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Cannot wait until these are available. BTW, while were sort of on the topic of snake ranch, whatever happened to that gorgeous albino red-bellied black? Or should I say, Red-bellied white?



only a few people know, would be surprising if they tell anyone, not my place to tell you sorry


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Nov 17, 2020)

Herptology said:


> only a few people know, would be surprising if they tell anyone, not my place to tell you sorry



I had only learnt of this albino red belly literally last night, and after reading about how it was stolen and lost, if it has been recovered I wouldn't be saying a word either.


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 17, 2020)

Wolfgang5 said:


> I had only learnt of this albino red belly literally last night, and after reading about how it was stolen and lost, if it has been recovered I wouldn't be saying a word either.


Well.. what i can say is it was never stolen lol, never heard that one before :O


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Nov 17, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Well.. what i can say is it was never stolen lol, never heard that one before :O



So it wasn't stolen? Or is there more than one? 
Don't answer that, its not important.
Im glad it/they are home safe and sound and that they existed at all.
Pretty cool full stop.


https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/stolen-albino-red-belly.134108/


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 17, 2020)

Wolfgang5 said:


> So it wasn't stolen? Or is there more than one?
> Don't answer that, its not important.
> Im glad it/they are home safe and sound and that they existed at all.
> Pretty cool full stop.
> ...


I believe u answered your own question, if there’s one there’s multiple (breeding), but I believe we were talking about the SR one
[doublepost=1605608082,1605607891][/doublepost]This was a photo by SnakeRanch in 2013


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Nov 17, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I believe u answered your own question, if there’s one there’s multiple (breeding), but I believe we were talking about the SR one



Ahh cool cool, thank you. 

Like I said, I had no idea they even existed so just to learn they do is pretty exciting for me.
RBB is one of my favourite snakes.


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 18, 2020)

Wolfgang5 said:


> Like I said, I had no idea they even existed so just to learn they do is pretty exciting for me.



You'd be surprised what else is out there


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Nov 18, 2020)

I have absolutely no doubt.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Herptology said:


> You'd be surprised what else is out there


I just found out about albino death adders the other week. And I'm pretty sure someone on this forum has bred them.


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 18, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I just found out about albino death adders the other week. And I'm pretty sure someone on this forum has bred them.


That’d be @Sdaji as far as I know he was one of the original breeders??

I was thinking about the death adders today, might go into the collection when I get my R4 license

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/this-seasons-baby-albino-death-adders.162895/


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 19, 2020)

Herptology said:


> That’d be @Sdaji as far as I know he was one of the original breeders??
> 
> I was thinking about the death adders today, might go into the collection when I get my R4 license
> 
> https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/this-seasons-baby-albino-death-adders.162895/



There have been two origins of albino Death Adders. Commons, which unfortunately were not viable, and Northerns, which are. I was the first person to produce albino Northern Death Adders and after producing them in good numbers I released them into the hobby.


----------



## Rob (Nov 19, 2020)

The last few posts had nothing to do with the original topic but make for interesting reading so have been moved to a new thread.


----------



## congo_python (Jan 21, 2021)

Hopefully in a season or two I'll have a few available.


----------



## Ajar5 (Jan 22, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> There have been two origins of albino Death Adders. Commons, which unfortunately were not viable, and Northerns, which are. I was the first person to produce albino Northern Death Adders and after producing them in good numbers I released them into the hobby.


I remember seeing scaless death adders for sale years ago. Any idea how they came about and if they're still around?


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 22, 2021)

Ajar5 said:


> I remember seeing scaless death adders for sale years ago. Any idea how they came about and if they're still around?



There are several origin stories which used to float around, all but one of which I know to be untrue, and one which likely is. I can't confirm it, but apparently they originated from an animal collected in south east QLD (I won't give the exact location) many years ago now (they certainly did pop up many years ago).

People always seemed to have trouble with them for some reason and there were many stories about them being frail animals which is why I never worked with them. I now regret not getting some when I was working with adders because I suspect they weren't actually frail at all and people are just not very good at working with Adders. Even some perfectly health and sturdy Adder lines which have been put into the hobby have become very rare or been lost entirely, simply because so many people just don't do a good job of looking after very easy to keep animals. I'll probably never work with Adders again now, but if I was to I'd definitely be trying to track down some scaleless.


----------



## Ajar5 (Jan 22, 2021)

The ones I seen looked to be healthy robust animals, definitely not frail. I agree a lot of keepers have a tendency to over complicate husbandry of species with relatively basic needs. They were stunning in appearance, I remember thinking wow! Being scalelesss enhanced their colours and patterns, they almost looked fake..


----------

